# British Citizen looking to live and work in Switzerland



## mickeyp92 (10 mo ago)

Hello,

I am a British Citizen looking to work and live in Switzerland. I know Brexit has made this a challenging task but my partner is a Swiss citizen. We are not married or anything but have been together for a number of years.

What visa / permit do I need to obtain to be able to start working there?

Any help is much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Everything you need to know about a visa for Switzerland: Visa â€“ Entry to and residence in Switzerland

Plus, there is a separate section for UK nationals post Brexit: Brexit: Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)

Not sure to what extent Switzerland recognizes "de facto couples" but I'm sure the Embassy will be able to tell you if you can't find the information on the website.


----------



## kate.tarasova21 (10 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> Everything you need to know about a visa for Switzerland: Visa â€“ Entry to and residence in Switzerland


Hi!
I am moving to Basel. I am in the process of applying for a work permit and I want to know when I will get it, can I work part time as well or is it not allowed in Switzerland?


----------

